# Yay! We're Approved For Foster!



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

DH and I got the email yesterday that we have been approved for a foster home for GSRNE! So happy! We have to wait until we have had Titan for 6 months, which will be early April, so then we will be able to foster soon after that!







Just had to share our happy news!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats, now comes the hard part of not getting too attached to your fosters. That's how we ended up with our Milly


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

You are going to love the experience! Good luck and have fun with your fosters. You are making a real difference.
Sheilah


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is awesome Nikki
congats.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome, congrats


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what rescue needs more than anything is fosters. thank you SO MUCH. look out tho, becoming a "foster failure" is so easy!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

Solid foster homes are the heart of rescue!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great news, Nikki!


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

<span style="color: #990000"> </span> <span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #990000">Congratulations Nikki </span></span>


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lakeguy929Congrats, now comes the hard part of not getting too attached to your fosters. That's how we ended up with our Milly










Thats how I ended up with Drake, Ava, and Sage! lol! 








Though on your approval!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!







That's awesome that you are able to give of yourself and able to foster. It is very rewarding and hard to give them up but it does get easier.










I'm sure this board will be a great resource if you run into any bumps in the road.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! We are very excited! I will be hard to give them up, but I know we can't keep it, if I want to have kids some day, I can't afford another dog!







We are so happy to be helping these dogs, they've given us so much love, its time to help them out too! I'll definatly be coming here for advice, but the GSRNE seems to have really great people there to help, too, and a wealth of info on their foster info packet they gave us.







Yay!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Giving them up is always tough but after you do it a few times, I won't say it gets easier because it hurts just as much, but you have more experiences to draw on where you remember "last time I felt just like this but it got better and then when I saw the pictures of so and so in their new home, it all felt right" and you can remind yourself that you're doing the right thing. 

Congrats and welcome to fostering!


----------

